# Woodmizer Log Deck



## gvwp (Dec 31, 2016)

Woodmizer delivered and installed the new log deck last week. I now have everything exactly in its place and tied down to the floor. Its very nice to have everything solid set so it doesn't move anymore. The log deck makes it easy to saw large cants and/or slabs and hydraulically move them. A real back saver. No more rolling big logs onto the mill either. This coming week I'm going to install an exhaust system for the mill. I will soon be able to open the door, load up the log deck, shut the door and saw in the warm shop without worry of choking on the fumes. Here are a few pics.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 11


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 31, 2016)

Wow, what a very impressive set up! I would love to see your operation running. It is something that most of us only dream about.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## gvwp (Jan 1, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Wow, what a very impressive set up! I would love to see your operation running. It is something that most of us only dream about.



Its a living Greg. Has its ups and downs but I am blessed to be able to work with wood every day and its 300 yards from where I live so thats a plus as well. I always invite anyone to stop by. You are not terribly far away. If you are ever down this way do stop by. I love to chat about wood.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 1, 2017)

Dream woodcutter's shop! Congrats! I'm not close at all to you, but would also like to stop in some day to see your operation. Chuck


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jan 1, 2017)

My envy is increasing, but I am still happy for you.
Dave


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 1, 2017)

gvwp said:


> Its a living Greg. Has its ups and downs but I am blessed to be able to work with wood every day and its 300 yards from where I live so thats a plus as well. I always invite anyone to stop by. You are not terribly far away. If you are ever down this way do stop by. I love to chat about wood.


David, if I ever get down that way again I sure would look you up. Thanks for the invite, very nice of you. I have been through there many times in a big rig, but I am not an over the road driver anymore, thank god!


----------



## gvwp (Feb 23, 2017)

Got the exhaust system installed. It works really well. We can load up the log deck, close all the doors, and mill all day and never smell an ounce of diesel exhaust. No longer does the cold Indiana winter keep me from milling in the warmth of indoors. The system uses a blower fan that actually pulls the exhaust directly from the top of the exhaust pipe. It pulls air in as well to help cool the exhaust. The hose is mounted on a track system that glides back and forth reducing the amount of flex in the hose. It works really well and doesn't get extremely hot. The hose is rated for 400 degrees and its not approaching that limit. Its easily disconnected so if we have a really warm day like it was here today we can just put the elbow back on the top of the exhaust pipe and open all the doors and not use the system. Here are a few pictures. Don't know why my camera is making everything dark in these pics but you can still see what it looks like.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## sprucegum (Mar 11, 2017)

I am truly jealous of you guys that get so saw inside out of the weather. Been 5 months since I have made a board and from the sound of the weather report it won't happen any time soon. nice looking log deck beats the bejesus out of a head log with a pair of pole skids.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 11, 2017)

Wow, I'm just a little jealous, I'm still using ramps and a winch to get logs up on my mill. But then it is a tiny little mill that'll only take logs up to about 21 inches in diameter..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

